# Airmen on the Wings: Post your Pics



## Matt308 (Sep 29, 2006)

It seems that it is popular for squadrons to have pics taken with them on the wings of their aircraft. Post the ones you may have. Here is a few to start with. I know we have many more out there.

[Picture sources unknown]


----------



## Pisis (Oct 2, 2006)

I'll post as soon as I have some time to dig into my HDD.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 8, 2006)

Crappy pic, but there's a 100 sqn RAAF Beaufort under all those blokes.


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 4, 2006)

I have somewhere one of a B-36 Peacemaker with a lot of crew on the wings although I will need to delve into my archives to try to find it...


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 6, 2006)

Man that thing is fookin HUGE!!!


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 6, 2006)

Think I might have a different photo of that one, taken with the nose almost directly in the middle of the photo, taken looking straight down from nose to tail through the aircraft... It is the right aircraft though...


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 7, 2006)

Two from the RAAF in the Pacific. 31 sqn Beaufighter and a 24 sqn B-24.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2006)

Great ones Wildcat!!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 10, 2006)

some RCAF in the 50's Sabre from 421 "Red Indian and a Clunk or CF100 from 423


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 11, 2006)

good pics guys!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2006)

Great! Keep em comin!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 14, 2006)

heres a few more The Typhoon ones are 439 Sqn RCAF and the other is labled


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 14, 2006)

Cool PB!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 16, 2006)

439 squadron and 424 both RCAF
both from RCAF.com


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 17, 2006)

415 sqn RCAF


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2006)

very unusual to see men on the props!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 18, 2006)

I love the Lancaster on the prior page!


----------

